# Where/How to leave Classifieds Seller Feedback?



## Wizard of Ozz (Jul 10, 2017)

Where and how on this new forum software can we leave leave feedback for buyers/sellers regarding sales thru the Classifieds section? I think there was an i-trader system on the old forum software... but it is it even still possible now?

Thanks.


----------



## pondman (Jul 10, 2017)

I cant even see my i-trader rating anymore.


----------



## GXPO (Jul 25, 2017)

Can I give this once the old Bumparoo. I guess it's not available any more but any info would be appreciated.. 

I'm not an ebayer and have been sort of reliant on it for better or worse. 

Thanks!!


----------



## feraledge (Aug 22, 2017)

Just went to leave someone feedback and noticing it's gone. Is that a permanent move?


----------



## brutalwizard (Aug 31, 2017)

I dont even post things for sale here anymore because the loss of itrader.


----------



## Mehnike (Dec 7, 2017)

I really appreciate SSO for giving me the opportunity to connect with other users of similar gear interests, and allow me to participate in classifieds with them. So don't get me wrong. 

But, I am quite disappointed in this move. I had a lot of feedback built up over the years here. Was their some sort of incompatibility with the new forum layout? Did all of the past iTrader info get backed up anywhere where users like I can access it? How will we keep users accountable in the B/S/T without it?

And if something has been changed since the last post here, please enlighten me. thanks!


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 29, 2018)

I came here looking for the same info.

I only had the one piece of feedback, but not being able to see others kind of sucks too.

There's no info for this in the new classified rules. Anyone know what's happened?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 30, 2018)

Unfortunately, iTrader got nuked in the forum update. Likely permanently.


----------

